# Bilstein B6 HD vs. B8



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Should I go B6 or B8?

Background:

1) The respective part numbers are identical for both A3 and S3 (i.e. Bilstein B6 for S3 is the same for A3 and Bilstein B8 for S3 is the same for A3)

2) B6 is meant for stock ride height

3) B8 is for lowered ride height

4) S3 sits 25mm lower than A3 standard suspension

5) H&R sport springs lowers the A3 by 33mm (so only -8mm relative to stock S3). 

Since the final ride height is only a bit lower than the stock S3 ride height, should I go for B6 or B8 (please recall that the B6 for S3 is the same as A3)? 

Thanks.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

NVM, I think I found the answer to my own question. So, I guess they used the standard suspension as reference and already considered the S3 to be lowered by 25mm already. So for 33mm, the B8 should be ideal.

From the Bilstein website:

*To which lowering level can the BILSTEIN B8 Sprint shock absorber be fitted?*


Down to 50mm. The ideal depth for driving dynamics is however between 30mm and 40mm; any lower and the driving performance becomes poorer again, unless a major adjustment of the entire vehicle is carried out.



*To which lowering level can I go with BILSTEIN B6 sports shock absorbers (not shortened) in conjunction with shorter springs?*


Down to 30mm. That is what is typically offered for new vehicles straight from the factory. Any lower and a shock absorber with a shortened stroke has to be fitted, so that the spring tension - which ensures the required distance between the car body and the wheel - is maintained, whatever the driving situation. Otherwise the spring may slip out of its fitting and the vehicle will abruptly go out of control.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

from what I've read, you will need B8.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> What springs will you match them with?


I am thinking of H&R sport. :laugh:

I just can't decide whether to wait a while to see whether Bilstein will release the B12 later on and whether to wait till my OEM setup gets old so it becomes more justified to spend the money.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> How much will the H&Rs with b12s cost? if its close to the pss coilovers I would go with them


Okok, let me clarify...

It is either H&R + B8 or B12 alone.

B12 is already a spring + shock kit

There is no B12 kit available right now, so I don't know the price, but the B14 coilover (basically the non damping adjustable version of the PSS) is about 300 dollars more than the H&R + B8, so I can't see the B12 being far off from the H&R + B8. The B16 coilover (PSS) is roughly a 1000 more than the B14.

B14 would have been nice if there wasn't corrosion issues (I live up North so I prefer either the B12 kit or the H&R + B8.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

When are you planning to set it up?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> When are you planning to set it up?


I haven't decided yet, but probably won't be this year as winter is coming so I might as well have the car sit higher for the snow season. If I wait, maybe the B12 will be available by then.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I am not sure what's the hold up with Eibach. Last time i contacted them they said they would have something available in past spring.... still nothing..


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> I am not sure what's the hold up with Eibach. Last time i contacted them they said they would have something available in past spring.... still nothing..


Yea, I am very surprised as well as they have B12 kits in Europe for all the different variants already. Of course, they don't have the B12 for the A3 2.0T as they don't get that variant in Europe..... :banghead:


----------

